# uk suppliers of bulk oils



## serenaglynn (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, im looking for a uk/ireland/europe based supplier of essential oils, as I need lavender and patchouli in bulk - ive looked at a lot of sites but only a small few do bulk oils and they are usa based..Can anyone recommend a site i can get them from, to complicate things im in ireland too..and preferably they could take paypal too.


----------



## Genny (Dec 26, 2012)

Have you checked gracefruit?
http://www.gracefruit.com


----------



## Hazel (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's a link to Anne Watson's site which lists some suppliers. http://www.annelwatson.com/soapmaking/s ... tedKingdom


----------



## Airmidsoap (Jan 2, 2013)

*essential oils uk*

Have you tried aromatherapydirect.com

is 100ml too little??

Great service, very fast delivery!


----------



## elastigirl (Jan 20, 2013)

Also it hasn't gone live yet but you can register your interest and be informed when it is.  www.soapysupplies.com


----------



## andoy (Jan 20, 2013)

I use neatwholesale.co.uk for carrier oils and some essential oils. 

Also amphora-aromatics.com for esential oils and fragrances.

I can't remember if either go via paypal.


----------

